# Double veil tail



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

What would happen if I bred a cellophane marble double tail male with a veil tail female


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

What tail type is the male? Also breeding anything with a VT the spawn would mostly be VTs. The Double tail trait is recessive as well. So you would breed the DT with the VT and get a bunch of single tail vts who are carrying the DT geno. Then you either sibling pair or daughter father pair spawn to get the next spawn to have about 25% double tails. You can not breed two DTs together because it leads to deformities such as bent spine.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I was just wondering about it I don't want to breed I can't give the fry the right care they require and if I can't I wont do it


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that's a great mind set ya got there! 

DT veils aren't as common as other tail types, i think. it'd be interesting to see, but, yeah, in the first batch, you probably won't have ANY DTs.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay maybe when I do have the time space money and enough research I will try to breed them


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I tried mixing CT and VT almost succeeded something ended up killing all my fry, I think they were deformed, upon closer inspection I noticed I did have about a 50% DT which I thought was weird.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

D: it must have been heartbreaking, to see all your little ones dead. ;A; i'm sorry you lost the spawn.

i adore DTs. i'm so happy to own Spy and Heavy who are my copper yellow DT and gold/cambodian yellow DT girls. :3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

They all were deformed and couldnt ever develop a good swim bladder and ended up dying but I am going to try a dt ct again sometime when I get a good ct male.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

poor babies. x: if you ever get any DT babies, i think i may try to get one. :d DTs are my favorite, and i dream of a beautiful male! <3


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I love DT's too more than half of mine are 3 out of 5


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i just have Heavy and Spy, and I love them alot. i hope to, one day, own a few more. :3


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I love the way there tail always look when they flare


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, these gals don't flare. but, that's okay. :3


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

i have only seen one of my DT's flare once and it looked so good


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

I am going to be breeding my DTHM boy Thoth here in the next month or so.
My first spawns are going to be my CT Poppycock and his CT girl and my DTHM Thoth and his Cambo Hm girl Motoko.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool :thumbsup:


----------

